# [OT]Nötigung:Gentoo-User mehrfach zum Compilieren gezwungen!

## oscarwild

Sorry für den 1001-ten Thread zum Thema Rechtschreibung, aber nachdem ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt darüber stolpere, möchte ich auf eine Unsitte aufmerksam machen:

das Verb to compile = erstellen, zusammenstellen, übersetzen

wird im Deutschen korrekt als compilieren oder kompilieren wiedergegeben

dagegen:

to compel = jemanden nötigen, zwingen

taucht vermehrt hier im Forum als compelieren oder kompelieren auf, und erzeugt bei mir inverse Magen/Darmtätigkeit.

Also bitte: in Zukunft niemanden nötigen oder zwingen, sondern einfach nur compilieren  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Wenn wir schon kleinlich sind, dann aber doch bitte auch mit 'k'!

----------

## Vaarsuvius

und wenn schon deutsch, dann kann man auch gleich "übersetzen" sagen oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## treibholz

Mir geht's genauso, vor allem n00bs scheinen sich echt zu Schade zu sein, zumindest die Grundregeln der Grammatik oder der Rechtschreibung zu befolgen. Sie haben nichtmal Zeit sich ihren Beitrag nochmal durchzulesen und eventuelle Vertipper zu verbessern. Wenn ich anfange einen solchen Beitrag zu lesen, dann hab ich meist nach den ersten beiden Zeilen schon keine Lust mehr ihm zu helfen.

Und wenn ich "funzen" lese, dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch!

Sicher, ich mache auch Fehler, aber ich bemühe mich möglichst richtiges Deutsch zu schreiben, und ich bemühe mich möglichst auf Anglizismen zu verzichten. Ausser bei Fachausdrücken natürlich.

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## slick

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich "funzen" lese, dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch!

 

Komisch, dabei ist das Wort doch schon so alt.  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

ihr habt Probleme  :Twisted Evil: 

mich nerven da eher schon so unnötige

Kommentare wie z.b. "du plenkst"

----------

## Lenz

Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt !

----------

## 76062563

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt !

 

Richtig , nervt , und sieht nicht gut aus !

----------

## dertobi123

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt !

 

Du plenkst! *duck*

----------

## Lenz

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt ! 
> 
> Du plenkst! *duck*

 

Das war ein GAG!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  hab ich mit Absicht nicht gesetzt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt !

 

yup. aber nicht so sehr, wie die leute die eine kaputte shift-taste zu haben scheinen und alles und jeden klein schreiben. das erschwert das lesen enorm, während plenken ja m.e. lediglich eine optische beleidigung ist.

 :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> [während plenken ja m.e. lediglich eine optische beleidigung ist.

 

Ganz schlimm finde ich im Übrigen auch Leute, die meinen, sie müssten pseudo-intelektuelle Abkürzungen verwenden  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

lol

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mit einem Unterschied : Plenken nervt halt echt !

 

 :Very Happy:  Ok, da gibt es aber auch nur wenige Härtefälle, 

bei denen so krass ins Auge fällt.

So lange jemand kein Deppenapostroph benutzt und

auch mal ein Satzzeichen setzt, ist doch alles ok.

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich "funzen" lese, dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch!

 

Jegliche auf CS basierende Pseudosprache ist imho extrem 

anstrengend/augenfeindlich, ebenso Szenebegriffe wie "n00b",...  :Shocked: 

ps: Hatte phpBB eigentlich nicht ein Bewertungssystem? So könnte man einem potentiellen 

Grammatikverbrecher gleich per Bewertung die gelbe Karte zeigen statt jedesmal 

die Forendatenbank mit 5 weiteren "Du plenkst/Dein Schreibstil ist Mist"-Posts abzufüllen.

----------

## Tobiking

ES GIBT VIELES , DAS NERVT !!!!!!!111einseinself

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tgurr

Unter anderem auch [OT]-Beiträge.

----------

## Sas

Selten einen lustigeren Thread in diesem Forum gelesen  :Wink: 

----------

## EOF

Mich stöhren rechtschreibfehler o.ä. nicht, solange fehlerkorrektur noch möglich ist. 

Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, wenn sich eine hübsche frau vor mir nackt auszieht (womit sie ja nicht mehr "korrekt" gekleidet wäre ...).

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Vielleicht sollten wir es zu den Wörtern wie "Packete", oder dem Klassiker, "STANDART", dazuzählen  :Smile: 

----------

## Pampel

Also ich kann mit der Diskussion über ein richtiges Deutsch nicht viel anfangen. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die damit aus verschiedenen Gründen einfach Probleme haben. Ob das jetzt schnelles Tippen, Legasthenie oder fremdsprachliche Hindernisse sind, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange ich die Person verstehe.

Letzteres fällt mir in Foren gelegentlich etwas schwer (hier noch am wenigsten). Vieles konnte ich mir ja aus dem Zusammenhang irgendwann erschließen, aber ein paar Sachen bleiben noch offen. Auf die Gefahr hin, mich grenzenlos zu blamieren, aber was heißt:

- "plenken"

- IMHO (muss irgendwas wie "Meiner Meinung nach" bedeuten, aber wörtlich?)

----------

## 76062563

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken

IMHO: in my humble opinion

----------

## Inte

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach folgenden Link in die Signatur aufnehmen: Der Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch  :Wink: 

Oder die Jungs können einfach nicht anders, weil es kein Fr0m L33t H4x0r 2 Human-HowTo gibt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Fehler bei schnellem Tippen können passieren. Da sagt ja auch keiner was, aber wenn ich in jedem Forum 3 x am Tag "Standart" lese, was wohl das am häufigsten falsch geschriebene Wort ist, macht mich das schon etwas nachdenklich. 

Irgendwie finde ich das noch schlimmer als die wilde Apostrophierung im Plural o.Ä.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   [während plenken ja m.e. lediglich eine optische beleidigung ist. 
> 
> Ganz schlimm finde ich im Übrigen auch Leute, die meinen, sie müssten pseudo-intelektuelle Abkürzungen verwenden 

 

Inwiefern "pseudo-intellektuell"? Die meisten Abkürzungen sind doch eher "ganz-normal", so wie usw., z.B. und Konsorten.

 *Pampel wrote:*   

> Also ich kann mit der Diskussion über ein richtiges Deutsch nicht viel anfangen. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die damit aus verschiedenen Gründen einfach Probleme haben. Ob das jetzt schnelles Tippen, Legasthenie oder fremdsprachliche Hindernisse sind, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange ich die Person verstehe.

 

Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob jemand mit der Sprache wirklich Probleme hat, oder ob er einfach aus Faulheit, oder Streitsucht die Konventionen mißachtet. Um z.B. auf das Plenken zurückzukommen: Sicherlich gibt es Leute, die es nicht besser wissen, aber wenn sie dann auf ihren Fehler hingewiesen werden und dennoch nichts dagegen tun, dann ist das kein Problem mit der Sprache mehr, sondern ein Problem des Sozialverhaltens.

----------

## treibholz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *treibholz wrote:*   Und wenn ich "funzen" lese, dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch! 
> 
> Jegliche auf CS basierende Pseudosprache ist imho extrem 
> ...

 

Ich meinte damit die Leute, die von diesem Forum als "n00b" bezeichnet werden = Alle unter 75 Beiträgen, damit ist "n00b" ein feststehender Begriff und somit in diesem Zusammenhang erlaubt!  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> ES GIBT VIELES , DAS NERVT !!!!!!!111einseinself
> 
> 

 

Altkluge Kommentare wie "Hey, deine Einseinselftaste klemmt." sind auch immer hilfreich.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stormkings

Schön, dass noch anderen genau das Gleiche auffällt zum Thema Rechtschreibung. Dachte das geht nur mir so. Meine WG erklärt mich langsam für verrückt.  :Smile: 

Ich finde auch, dass weniger Szenesprache und Rechtschreibfehler deutlich die Lesbarkeit und Lust zu antworten erhöhen. Klar gibt es eine Umgangssprache, allerdings ist es etwas schade, wenn man sich nichtmal mehr in seiner Muttersprache richtig ausdrücken kann. Tippfehler oder Schwierigkeiten mit der Sprache sind da etwas völlig anderes. Zugegeben hat die Rechtschreibreform es auch nicht gerade leichter gemacht.

Vielleicht hilft ja der Zwiebelfisch zum Thema Schriftverkehr im Internet: http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,347867,00.html

----------

## Inte

Die Zwiebelfisch-Kolumne rührt mich jedesmal aufs Neue. Selten war mir eine Artikelsammlung so sympathisch. Der gute Mann hat einfach Recht und spricht genau das an, was uns im Forum bewegt.  :Crying or Very sad:  <= Freudentränen

Klar ist die Rechtschreibung nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, aber ein sehr Mächtiges, welches Problemlösungen nicht nur unterstützt, sondern erst ermöglicht.

----------

## SinoTech

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pampel wrote:*   
> 
> Also ich kann mit der Diskussion über ein richtiges Deutsch nicht viel anfangen. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die damit aus verschiedenen Gründen einfach Probleme haben. Ob das jetzt schnelles Tippen, Legasthenie oder fremdsprachliche Hindernisse sind, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange ich die Person verstehe.
> ...

 

1. Was mich mehr nervt als "plenken" oder ein paar Rechtschreibfehler sind OT-threads die die wichtigen Themen schnell aus dem Blickfeld der Forenbesucher drücken (Vor allem wenn es um so etwas unnötiges wie "plenken" geht)

2. Ein Problem mit dem Sozialverhalten haben wohl schon eher die Leute die meinen Sie müssten andere andauernd korrigieren und auf solche Kleinigkeiten wie ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen hinweisen. Ihr würdet ja wohl auch kaum jemandem sagen das sein grünes T-Shirt nicht zu seinen blauen Turnschuhen passt. Selbst wenn dem so wäre (und ich bin sicher so etwas kann unheimlich sch*** aussehen), man macht es einfach nicht. Und wenn mir jemand mit solchen Kleinigkeiten kommt dann fühle ich mich auf gut Deutsch gesagt ver*****. Ich habe nichts gegen ein paar Verbesserungen, aber wenn es wirklich nur solche Kleinigkeiten sind dann gehört es sich einfach nicht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 2. Ein Problem mit dem Sozialverhalten haben wohl schon eher die Leute die meinen Sie müssten andere andauernd korrigieren und auf solche Kleinigkeiten wie ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen hinweisen.

 

Interessanter Aspekt. Ich denke jedoch, diese Leute lassen sich in zwei Gruppen einteilen: Zum einen die, die demjenigen, der den Fehler gemacht hat, bloß helfen wollen und zum anderen die, die lediglich deshalb meckern, weil sie sich angepisst fühlen.

Bei ersteren würde ich kein Problem annehmen, sondern eher sagen, dass sie ein recht ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten haben, wenn sie versuchen allen zu helfen.

Wie auch immer, Problem dürfte sein, dass man den Leuten bzw. ihren Beiträgen nicht ansieht, aus welchem Grund sie jemanden nun eigentlich auf den Fehler hinweisen.

BTW, ich denke ein kleiner Hinweis auf ein grammatikalisches Mißgeschick am Ende eines On-Topic Beitrags ist nicht wirklich ein Problem. Das Problem kommt erst dann, wenn die Beiträge sich nur noch mit dem Thema befassen, da sollte dann doch vorher auf PM o.ä. umgestellt werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Ihr würdet ja wohl auch kaum jemandem sagen das sein grünes T-Shirt nicht zu seinen blauen Turnschuhen passt.

 

Hier gibt es einen Entscheidenden Unterschied: Das ist Geschmackssache. Es gibt weder eine Regel, die grüne T-Shirts zu blauen Turnschuhen verbietet, noch sieht diese Kombination für jeden gleich aus; außerdem hat die Kleidung, die eine Perosn trägt schon gar nichts mit anderen Personen zu tun. (Ich hätte übrigens kein Problem damit solch eine Kombination zu tragen, wenn ich sie besitzen würde).

Beim Schreiben hingegen gibt es Regeln. Es ist also keine Sache des Geschmacks mehr und selbst wenn man zu soetwas wie dem Schreiben wirklich eine persönliche geschmackliche Einstellung hat, dann ändert dies dennoch nichts daran, dass das Schreiben der Kommunikation dient und somit unmittelbar mit den anderen Menschen zusammenhängt.

Man schreibt seine Beitäge nicht für sich selbst, sondern für die Leute im Forum, die sie lesen sollen!

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn mir jemand mit solchen Kleinigkeiten kommt dann fühle ich mich auf gut Deutsch gesagt ver*****. Ich habe nichts gegen ein paar Verbesserungen, aber wenn es wirklich nur solche Kleinigkeiten sind dann gehört es sich einfach nicht.

 Aber mit Kleinigkeiten fängt es doch an. Ab wann denkst du denn ist es gerechtfertigt jemanden zu korrigieren? Wenn jemand, der seinen eigenen Fehler nicht bemerkt, nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, dann wird er diesen Fehler immer wieder machen. Und viele Kleinigkeiten können schnell zu einem großen Ganzen werden.

----------

## slick

Ich finde es witzig wie immer neue Threads zu einem Thema aufgemacht werden *gähn* soviel zum Thema Userverhalten...denkt mal drüber nach... und mein Statement dazu  läßt sich dort nachlesen.

Wer für DUP ist, Hand heben!

----------

## treibholz

Es geht einfach nur darum, dass eine Frage, deren Text sich an die Regeln hält für den, der um Hilfe gebeten wird, einfacher zu lesen ist. Und somit ist es für den Hilfesuchenden das Beste, wenn man ihn darauf hinweist, wie er möglichst viele Leute dazu bringen kann ihm zu helfen.

wennich so schribe udn iner wieich dass lesen tut der hat ehct schonb eim anblick keine lust das zulesen undsolche posts siht man nicht selrten !!!!!!!! so funzt das halt ned wnn mann sich ned an standarts helt !

Wenn ich ein Script in bash schreibe und mich vertippe, funktioniert es auch nicht, und wenn ich Pech habe, funktioniert es falsch und macht was kaputt. Wenn jemand es nicht schafft, sich vernünftig auszudrücken, wie soll dann sein armer kleiner Computer wissen, was er von ihm will? Wahrscheinlich passieren ihm da Fehler des selben Schemas. Darum ist es erstrebenswert gutes Deutsch zu schreiben (zumindest in einem deutschen Forum)!

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## Mindphaser

Eure Probleme möcht ich haben.

In 80% aller Deutschen Internetforen und Chats herrscht ein schlimmerer Ton als hier, und ihr zieht euch an "plenken" oder wie das auch heisst (ist mir im Grunde egal) oder an sowas wie "funzen" (sag ich hinundwieder auch mal, na und ?).

Solang die Leute hier einigermassen nett zueinander sind, und keiner mit "dAnkö schAtzüüü" oder "HIIIIiiiii Smallüüüü" (der Grund warum ich Foren, Chats und Communitys sonst meide) um die Ecke kommt ist alles ok. Wir sind hier im Intnernet und nicht im Deutschunterricht wo man penibelst auf Wortwahl, Satzbau und sowas achten muss. Solange es nicht so ist das jemand 3 Fehler pro Satz reinhaut kann ich damit leben, es geht mir halt dazu die Person zu verstehen, bei zu vielen Fehlern macht das lesen kein Spass das stimmt, aber solche Leute haben wir hier ja garnicht (oder kaum).

Gut jetzt kann man auch wieder kommen mit "Die ist aber ein Forum für pr0s" oder sowas, das sehe ich hier aber nirgends geschrieben, es geht hier darum das User von Gentoo Linux sich austauschen können, und das sind eben nicht nur "prßs" sondern auch Leute die Beruflich mit sowas garnichts am Hut haben.

Natürlich soll hier sachlich Diskutiert und anderen geholfen werden, aber in meinen Augen solls auch irgendwo Spass machen (vielleicht denk ich so weil ich kein pro bin).

Sorry aber da ich solche Diskussionen in letzter Zeit hier öfters gesehn habe...nervts irgendwie wie sich hier über nichts und wieder nichts so aufgeregt wird. Das es viele [DUP]s gibt und Newbies die bevor sie mal Suchen oder Googeln gleich hier rein posten find ich persönlich wesentlich relevanter als das hier.

peace  :Smile: 

edit@slick: *handheb*

----------

## slick

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> edit@slick: *handheb*

 

Stimme gezählt...

----------

## relkai

Was mich interessieren würde: Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass es überwiegend die sogenannten "nOObs" sind, die Schwierigkeiten mit der Rechtschreibung haben?

Nur weil ich den Foren-Status "nOOb" trage, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung von Orthographie habe - als "nOOb" hat man lediglich noch nicht viel in dieses Forum geschrieben.

Ich habe gerade hier im Forum schon diverse Viel-Poster angetroffen, die offenbar gar keinen Wert auf Orthographie/Grammatik legen, geschweige denn in ganzen Sätzen kommunizieren.

Noch einmal zur Begriffserklärung:

"nOOb" oder auch "Newbie" heisst soviel wie "Neuling" - - - es heißt eindeutig nicht "Vollidiot, der für alle Fehler innerhalb des Forums verantwortlich zu machen ist und zu dämlich ist seinen PC/Server zu bedienen"   :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   [während plenken ja m.e. lediglich eine optische beleidigung ist. 
> 
> Ganz schlimm finde ich im Übrigen auch Leute, die meinen, sie müssten pseudo-intelektuelle Abkürzungen verwenden 

 Ehm: intellektuell

----------

## oscarwild

Hm... na dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Aktuell 705 aufrufe, "kompeliert" wird daher in Zukunft vielleicht ein bischen weniger -> Ziel erreicht!  :Mr. Green: 

Eine Grundsatzdiskussion über den gesamten Topf an möglichen Fehlern wollte ich aber gar nicht entfachen; seis drum, dann steigen ich eben auch hier mal ein. Für mich gibt es zwei verschiedene Arten, Fehler zu machen

- formale Fehler

Darunter fallen z.B. Deppenapostroph'e, plenken , durchgehende kleinschreibung, Vertripper vergessene Kommas.

All diese Fehler stören das Schriftbild, allerdings sind die Zurechtweisungen, die man hier findet, des öfteren grenzwertig bis deutlich grenzüberschreitend. Oft arten solche Streitereien soweit aus, dass das eigentliche Thema in den Hintergrund gerät, und gar nicht mehr bis zum Ende verfolgt wird. Nicht zuletzt deshalb die Art dieses treads: Off-Topic und nicht personenbezogen. Nun fühlen sich wiederum manche durch Off-Topic Beiträge genervt, aber einen Tod muss man halt sterben, und mit der nächsten phpBB-Version wird ja alles gut.  :Wink: 

- sprachliche Fehler

Das sind die "echten" Fehler, sprich: Grammatikfehler, Sinnfehler und falsche Fachausdrücke.

Gegen die ersten beiden kann man nichts tun. Weder darauf hinweisen noch beschimpfen kann einen Nendertaler dazu bewegen, seine Gedanken klar zu strukturieren und ab sofort nur noch in gestochenem Hochdeutsch zu schreiben. Solche Leute entwickeln sich entweder selbst noch im Laufe der Zeit, bekommen professionelle Hilfe oder verbringen ihr restliches Leben unter Zuhilfenahme von 5 - 10 Grunzlauten. Schade drum, und ich finde es wirklich peinlich, seine eigene Muttersprache nicht wenigstens in den Grundlagen zu beherrschen.

Aber mit den falschen Fachausdrücke haben - entgegen mancher Meinung - Leute, die das anmeckern, noch die allerwenigsten Probleme!

Bewirb Dich mal irgendwo, und erwähne, dass Du früher all Deine Packete selbst kompeliert hast... na gute Nacht, das gibt eine Beförderung ins Freie wegen Inkomeptenz. Das ist nicht Kleinlich, sonder erweckt objektiv genau diesen Eindruck, auch wenn niemand von denen seine Software aus Dummheit "kompeliert" , oder weil er/sie nicht in der Lage ist, ein 'i' fehlerfrei zu tippen. Vermutlich wurde das Wort nur falsch oder in einem falschen Zusammenhang aufgeschnappt. Über ein Forum verbreiten sich falsche Ausdrücke genau so wie richtige. Also korrigieren wir einfach rechtzeitig, allein der Hinweis genügt doch schon!

----------

## SinoTech

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> wennich so schribe udn iner wieich dass lesen tut der hat ehct schonb eim anblick keine lust das zulesen undsolche posts siht man nicht selrten !!!!!!!! so funzt das halt ned wnn mann sich ned an standarts helt !
> ...

 

Das man solche Sätze nicht bemängeln darf habe ich nie behauptet. Es ging mir einfach nur darum das das ständige verbessern wegen einzelnen zu viel gemachter Leerzeichen nur nervig und vor allem auch (zumindest für mich) provokativ ist.

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich ein Script in bash schreibe und mich vertippe, funktioniert es auch nicht, und wenn ich Pech habe, funktioniert es falsch und macht was kaputt. Wenn jemand es nicht schafft, sich vernünftig auszudrücken, wie soll dann sein armer kleiner Computer wissen, was er von ihm will? Wahrscheinlich passieren ihm da Fehler des selben Schemas. Darum ist es erstrebenswert gutes Deutsch zu schreiben (zumindest in einem deutschen Forum)!
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Gutes Deutsch ... OK. Aber wie schon oben erwähnt muss man doch nicht jedem die kleinsten Fehler unter die Nase reiben (Sind hier schließlich nicht im Deutsch Unterricht).

Ach ja, und wenn hier schonmal bei "Gutem Deutsch das jeder lesen kann" sind. Ich zum Beispiel weiß nicht was "Anglizismen" sind und habe auch keine Lust dazu jedes zweite Wort nachschlagen zu müssen (Genauso wenig wie ihr Lust habt etwas zu dechifrieren). Also wenn ihr hier schon am meckern und pallavern seit, wieso erstellt ihr nicht gleich einen eigenen thread der alle Wörter enthält die benutzt werden dürfen bzw. welche nicht (Bei Verstoß müsste man dann nur den Link posten  :Very Happy: )!!!

Mfg

Sino

P.S.: @Slick -->Handheb<--

EDIT:

@Slick: Kann deinem Statement nur zustimmen  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

*handheb*

----------

## 76062563

Ich finde den Thread gut;

=> ich hebe meine Hand nicht.

----------

## flubber

Freie sinngemäße Übersetzung: Anglizismen=Verunreinigung der deutschen Sprache mit zunehmend englischen Begriffen. 

Kurz um, man rückt vom Deutschen immer mehr ab, weil man alles mit englischen Begriffen beschreibt, obwohl es dafür auch deutsche Worte gibt.

Flubber

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> - formale Fehler
> 
> Darunter fallen z.B. Deppenapostroph'e, plenken , durchgehende kleinschreibung, Vertripper vergessene Kommas.

 

Hier liegen allerdings auch schon wieder zwei Unterarten von Fehlern vor. So sind m.E. "Deppenapostrophe", plenken und komplette Kleinschreibung eine Art von Fehler, die sich von vorneherein vermeiden lässt, wenn man sich ihrer Natur als Fehler bewußt ist und die Bereitschaft hat den Fehler zu vermeiden.

Vertipper hingegen können, ebenso wie das Vergessen eines Kommas hier und da, auch vorkommen, wenn man eigentlich weiß wie es richtig zu sein hat. Diese Fehler lassen sich zwar durch kurzes Korrekturlesen des Textes auch ausmerzen, sind aber nicht von vorneherein vermeidbar, wenn man nicht mit einem Anschlag pro Minute o.ä. tippt.  :Wink: 

Es sind einfach Flüchtigkeitsfehler... auch Plenken, oder fehlerhafte Groß-/Kleinschreibung kann auf diesen beruhen, obwohl der Unterschied da schon anhand der Menge ziemlich offensichtlich sein dürfte.

----------

## oscarwild

 *relkai wrote:*   

> Was mich interessieren würde: Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass es überwiegend die sogenannten "nOObs" sind, die Schwierigkeiten mit der Rechtschreibung haben?

 

Das ist teilweise schon berechtigt, Foren- oder Chat-Neulinge kennen oft noch nicht die Wirkung ihres Schreibstils, sind sich noch nicht bewusst, dass z.B. ein Satz ohne Punkt, Komma und Satzzeichen ggf. unglaublich schwer zu lesen ist. Mit dem fachlichen Wissen hat das nichts zu tun.

@TheSmallOne: stimmt.  :Smile:  Wobei der bewusste Einsatz auch Stilmittel sein kann. Wenn ich chatte, schreibe ich z.B. auch grundsätzlich klein, einfach weils schnell gehen muss. Und klar, Flüchtigkeitsfehler macht jeder.

Aber auf diese Arten von Fehlern wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht raus.

@slick: weite Teile der entstandenen Diskussion sind tatsächlich DUP, das ursprüngliche Thema des Threads eigentlich nicht!

----------

## treibholz

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gutes Deutsch ... OK. Aber wie schon oben erwähnt muss man doch nicht jedem die kleinsten Fehler unter die Nase reiben (Sind hier schließlich nicht im Deutsch Unterricht).
> 
> 

 

Ich sage nicht, dass man wegen einem vergessenen Komma oder Kleinigkeiten rumscheißen soll, aber "Standart", "kompelieren" sind keine Kleinigkeiten, das ist grobes Fehlverhalten.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, und wenn hier schonmal bei "Gutem Deutsch das jeder lesen kann" sind. Ich zum Beispiel weiß nicht was "Anglizismen" sind und habe auch keine Lust dazu jedes zweite Wort nachschlagen zu müssen (Genauso wenig wie ihr Lust habt etwas zu dechifrieren).

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismen

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wenn ihr hier schon am meckern und pallavern seit, wieso erstellt ihr nicht gleich einen eigenen thread der alle Wörter enthält die benutzt werden dürfen bzw. welche nicht (Bei Verstoß müsste man dann nur den Link posten )!!!
> 
> 

 

Genau! Und am Besten gleich oben Buttons für Shortcuts, damit man nurnoch draufklicken muss!  :Smile: 

----------

## relkai

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Das ist teilweise schon berechtigt, Foren- oder Chat-Neulinge kennen oft noch nicht die Wirkung ihres Schreibstils, sind sich noch nicht bewusst, dass z.B. ein Satz ohne Punkt, Komma und Satzzeichen ggf. unglaublich schwer zu lesen ist. Mit dem fachlichen Wissen hat das nichts zu tun.

 

In dem Punkt muss ich Dir recht geben - allerdings ist es in der Tat eher der Schreibstil, als fehlerhafte Orthographie.

Es macht mich nur einfach wuschig, dass bei Diskussionen dieser Art häufig nach einem Schuldigen gesucht wird und es eben so hübsch einfach ist, den anonymen Neuling dafür verantwortlich zu machen, anstatt auch mal ein Auge auf die alteingesessenen User zu werfen.

Oder um mal einen anderen Ansatz einzubringen: Jemand der nie etwas mit Computern und Foren am Hut hatte, könnte aufgrund guter Englisch-Kenntnisse ein Wort wie "compilieren" durchaus richtig schreiben - jemand der sich seit Jahren mit Computern beschäftigt, jedoch über schlechte Englischkenntnisse verfügt, eben nicht.

Als kleines Beispiel: An meinem Arbeitsplatz schlug neulich ein StorageTek-Techniker auf, der nach 20 Jahren Computer-Erfahrung immernoch der Ansicht war, er müsse sein Filesystem mal wieder "defrigmentieren".  :Laughing: 

----------

## Inte

Die Resonanz zeigt doch, dass es Bedarf gibt die Art und Weise zu diskutieren, mit der manche Beiträge hier verfasst werden. Aus gutem Grund weise ich in meiner Signatur auf ain paar ausgewählte Meckerthreads hin.

 :Idea:  Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich schonmal vorgeschlagen einen Sticky anzulegen, in dem sämtliche Diskussionen zu diesem Themengebiet aufgelistet werden. Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## 76062563

Keine schlechte Idee, dann kann sich auch niemand beschweren wenn sein 'Meckerthread' geschlossen wird...

----------

## amne

Wer für mergen ist soll auf einem Bein stehen und La Paloma singen!  :Razz: 

----------

## Inte

O La Paloma!  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wer für mergen ist soll auf einem Bein stehen und La Paloma singen! 

 

Hey, das willst du nicht wirklich sehen  :Very Happy:  Aber für dich mach ich beim Linuxtag gerne eine Privatvorstellung   :Cool: 

----------

## slick

So, es wurde ausreichend informationsreiches Material zusammengetragen aber das Interesse scheint zu erlahmen. Wer dennoch weiter über Orthografie und Grammatik diskutieren möchte, benutze bitte den Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1548054.html oder gönne sich mal wieder einen Sprachurlaub.  :Wink: 

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1548054.html

Thread locked

----------

